# net md



## ma-gic (9. Januar 2003)

Hi, Hab mir vor kurzem einen NetMD player von sony MZ-N707 gekauft.
Bis vor kurzem hat alles super funktioniert und ich konnte über Open MG (Software zur Übertragung, war beim MD player dabei) Mp3's einfach auf den MD Player überspielen. Leider bleibt die konvertierung der Audio Files plötzlich immer bei 9% stecken, egal welche Datei ich verwende!? Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben? 

danke im voraus

mfg ma-gic


----------



## Paule (9. Januar 2003)

installier open mg einfach nochmal neu , das program finde ich , ist ziemlich ******** , bei mir hat es auch einfach so mal macken....
da sollte sony mal was ändern finde ich....
nagut , ich hoffe , dass es danach wieder funktioniert..
grüße
Paule


----------



## ma-gic (9. Januar 2003)

*hmm*

hi, danke mal für die Antwort, leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht! Es bleibt bei 9% der konvertierung einfach stecken. kennt jemand noch eine andere möglichkeit als über das usb kabel?


----------

